# How much BBQ Hash per serving ?



## ridgeroaster (May 7, 2015)

I am organizing a BBQ Benefit for a family member and since we are in South Carolina we are going to have BBQ hash. So what is a good serving and how many gallons would I need to be able serve up to 800 plates ?


----------



## alelover (May 7, 2015)

Typically I figure about 1/2 pound of meat per person.


----------



## ridgeroaster (May 7, 2015)

Thanks Alelover and I am planning on the 1/2 pound of BBQ but I am trying to figure out on the hash part. Will be serving it over rice and trying to figure out how many gallons are needed.


----------

